# Our work isn't done yet. Keep up the pressure on h.r. 622.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just called Jason's office and asked what the plan was for the other bill we do not want. The person speaking for him just told me that he had made no statements on 622 and there was no word about anything changing on it at this moment. I gave them my information and told them to pass it along to Jason that I am opposed to this bill as well. Chaffetz hasn't done anything for us yet. Do not expect his efforts to steal our public lands to wane. Don't let up on the pressure just because he caved on 621. It's vitally important that we keep screaming in his ear about 622 as well. He needs to hear us loud and often. If he gets any kind of a reassurance that we aren't watching and paying attention this BS will continue. He didn't rescind 621 because he wanted to. His hand was forced. Continue the emails, phone calls (which are much more effective than emails), and hitting him up on social media. He needs to know that not only will 621 not be tolerated, but all his efforts at land grabs will not be tolerated no matter how blatant or how subtle and indirect they may be.


----------

